# riversmallies.com?!



## ifishforfish (Jun 3, 2007)

Does anyone know what happened to the site??

That site was a gem for everything on smallmouth that I target.I come here for the mixed bag, but for smallies there was no better place. Does anyone know why it's down?


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

I know the site owner/manager was having a difficult time with the workload about two years ago, I had emailled him expressing my hopes he would keep the site running. Through the help of a lot of volunteers, it was up for another couple years, but I hadn't checked in much this summer, so I don't know. I'd guess it got to be too much. You're right, it was a great site devoted to river smallie angling.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

ifish -

I did some digging and found that the old riversmallies is down for revamp. There is a link to just the message board in a new format.

http://riversmallies.invisionzone.com/i ... howforum=2

As usual, the same group and info is available.


----------



## ifishforfish (Jun 3, 2007)

thanks man!

:beer:


----------

